# Pizza party on my Gator Pit



## zilla (Nov 29, 2005)

We had a pizza party at my place last night. Here a few pics. The slide show link and the whole story is posted on the Gator Pit Forum. 

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/g ... ut788.html 

Hope you’ll have a look.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2005)

Those pie's looked outrageous Zilla!!  Man I just ate lunch and I could still eat some of those!!!  What was in the glass??


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Holy Moly, that looks good!!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## zilla (Nov 29, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> What was in the glass??



Knob Creek Bourbon and Ice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

OK, Zilla, now that you've _teased_ us, we need details..DETAILS, man.  Starting with the crust and work your way up... :nerd:


----------



## zilla (Nov 29, 2005)

10-4 I'll post the details this week.  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 29, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> 10-4 I'll post the details this week.  :!:



He has to wait until his head clears from that Knob Creek


----------



## zilla (Nov 29, 2005)

:grin:  :grin: Man that aint no lie! That brand new 750 was empty by 8:30. When I asked "who drank all the whiskey" everyone  turned and looked at me. I swear there were three other people drinking off that bottle, I didn't kill it.  [-X much. 8-[


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 29, 2005)

Zilla those pizza look out of this world! Now were are some of those picture show us how good that somker can look in action?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 29, 2005)

Knob Creek is a little bottom barrel for me...I prefer Bookers!


----------



## zilla (Nov 29, 2005)

Is right! At least with Knob Creek you can have 2 or three.  :!: Bookers will knock your shorts off if yer not careful. I was not careful only once with Bookers.  #-o . :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 30, 2005)

Lump fired pizza, Does it get any better than that? WOW that looked good. Now I'm hungry.


----------

